# Neues Hardtail



## Trialflo92 (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

meine Frau sucht aktuell ein neues Hardtail, 
es ist ihr erstes "hochwertige" Rad. 
Einsatzort ist die Straße, Wald und Forstwege, nichts was schnell runter oder rauf geht.
Da meine Frau zierliche Maße hat und sie die Idee eines extra für Damen designte Rad sinnig findet (kleine Hände und kürzere Arme), haben wir 2 Lieferbare Modelle gefunden. 
Rahmengröße wird bei beiden S.
165,5 cm Hoch
72cm Schrittlänge.






						Liv Tempt 3 2023 29 Zoll bestellen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Liv Tempt 3 2023 in 29 Zoll kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Vollständig vormontiert ✅ Finde hier dein MTB!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				









						Cube Access WS EXC 2022 29 Zoll kaufen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Cube Access WS EXC 2022 in 29 Zoll kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Vollständig vormontiert ✅ Finde hier dein MTB!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				




Das Trek Marlin 6 war in S leider ausverkauft. Canyon welches Women Bikes auch herstellt sind wie viele andere Hersteller leider auch ausverkauft auf Monate.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Ideen, bzw. hat jemand von euch so ein Rad und kann uns was dazu erzählen.
Das eine Unisex, oder Herren Rad auch passen kann wollte sie nicht hören 

Ich danke wie immer im Voraus


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2021)

Ned böse nehmen, aber ich denke keine der Ladies hier fährt mit so einer Möhre durch die Gegend.

Wenn’s s wirklich nur um Wald und Forstwege geht, würde ich ein „Fitnessrad“ (so ne Art Gravelbike mit geradem Lenker) empfehlen. Vielleicht drauf achten, dass etwas breitere Reifen passen und dann spart ihr euch u.a. das Gewicht einer sinnlosen und sackschweren Federgabel.

Ob es in der anvisierten Preisklasse allerdings was passendes gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirras (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

hat sie schon verschiedene Modelle ausprobiert? Ich nutze mit 1,60 m ein "Unisex-Modell" in Größe S und 27,5, ein Hardtail, und fühle mich wohl darauf. Allerdings habe ich auch vorher schon keine speziellen Modelle für Frauen gefahren. Ich hatte mir im Vorwege auch viele Modelle angeschaut, online wie im Laden, falls möglich, und die Damen-Modelle haben häufig eine etwas schlechtere / einfachere Ausstattung (wobei es natürlich Ausnahmen geben wird) und ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die Farben auch nicht. Nur weil ich eine Frau bin, muss ich nicht Weiß, Pink und Koralle mögen, mein aktuelles Rad ist komplett Schwarz, das vorherige ist Blau. 
Kleine Anpassungen wie Lenker, Griffe, Sattel können bei jedem Rad nötig sein, wobei der Vorbau häufig schon nicht mehr kürzer geht. 
Vielleicht sollte sie einfach mal in Ruhe verschiedene Räder testen, vielleicht hat ein Laden auch solche Frauen-Modelle da und sie hat den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Masstep (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich fühle mich persönlich auch lieber auf nen fully und auf dem trail wohler allerdings ist es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll soviel geld auszugeben da sie dafür zu wenig fahren wird. (Am Wochenende mit mir um den Hund auszupowern). Bikes testen geht wegen 2G nicht. Und in unseren Freundeskreis hab ich mit M auch schon den kleinsten Rahmen, sodass sie dort auch nirgends einen Vergleich hat.

Ich dachte eigentlich das man für 750 Euro ein einfach ausgestattet Mtb bekommt 😅 
Mit Stahlfederedämpfer kenn ich mich halt nicht aus, hatten uns einfach etwas mehr Comfort davon versprochen.
Wie gesagt es geht echt nur um Feldwege etc. 
Wenn Sie doch mal den Wunsch hat mit mir querfeldein zu fahren wird was vernünftiges geholt.

Achso wegen der Farben hab ich auch nicht verstanden aber sie magst halt rosa und lila und so Cremezeugs, aber zum glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden. Ich fahrein knall Rotes und hell strahlend Türkise Fully🤣


----------



## spider1750 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin da auch Aninaj's Meinung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass für 650 Euro eine gut funktionierende Federgabel am Rad ist. Einstellen wirst da auch nicht viel können. Das sind dann solche Federgabeln die man dann mit angerosteten Rohren nach einer gewissen Zeit sieht. Ich glaube auch, dass man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen dieser Federgabel von den Bike-Links und keiner Federgabel auf Forstwegen merkt. 

Es ist auch schwer ein MTB zu kaufen um dann zu schauen, ob es ihr Spaß macht oder nicht. Kauft man ein billiges MTB, kann es sein, dass nie Spaß aufkommt.  Die Frage ist auch, ob sie 29 Zoll braucht, wenn sie sowieso nicht so viel Gelände fahren möchte. Vielleicht kann man bei 27,5 Zoll eher ein Schnäppchen machen. Eventuell auch mal nach einen gebrauchten MTB schauen? 
​


----------



## Trialflo92 (21. Dezember 2021)

So danke nochmal für die Antwort. Wir waren heute beim Händler er hat jedes Modell mit mir rausgebracht Tatsächlich wurde es das cube access da es als einziges Modell ein gekrümmtes Oberrohr hatte, und sie somit genug Beinfreiheit zum Oberrohr hat. Allerdings wurde es eine hochwertigere Version für knapp 1000 sodass auch dort schon eine Luftfedergabel dabei ist. Noch dazu ist es Lila was für die Frau das wichtigste Austattungsmerkmal war 🤣


----------



## Deleted 591729 (22. Dezember 2021)

schaue mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/einsteiger-hardtail-mtb-fuer-frauen.939430/


----------

